# Livin' in 2005



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

You know you're living in 2005 when.........

1. You accidentally enter your password on the microwave.

2. You haven't played solitaire with real cards in years.

3. You have a list of 15 phone numbers to reach your family of 3.

4. You e-mail the person who works at the desk next to you.

5. Your reason for not staying in touch with friends and family is that 
they don't have e-mail addresses.

6. You go home after a long day at work you still answer the phone in a 
business manner.

7. You make phone calls from home, you accidentally dial "9" to get an 
outside line.

8. You've sat at the same desk for four years and worked for three 
different companies.

10. You learn about your redundancy on the 10 O'clock news.

11. Your boss doesn't have the ability to do your job.

12. You pull up in your own driveway and use your mobile phone to see 
if anyone is home.

13. Every commercial on television has a website at the bottom of the 
screen.

14. Leaving the house without your mobile phone, which you didn't have 
the first 20 or 30 (or 60) years of your life, is now a cause for panic 
and you turn around to go and get it.

15. You get up in the morning and go online before getting your coffee.

16. You start tilting your head sideways to smile. : -)

17.. You're reading this and nodding and laughing.

18. Even worse, you know exactly to whom you are going to forward this 
message.

19. You are too busy to notice there was no No 9 on this list.

20. You actually scrolled back up to check that there wasn't a No9 on 
this list.

AND NOW YOU ARE SMILING at yourself.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

omg Terri TT - 17 onwards was me exactly 

Yup, it's a different age alright.

Andy


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

purplett said:


> omg Terri TT - 17 onwards was me exactly
> 
> Andy


Me too


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)




----------



## stratos (May 23, 2005)

sitting here giggling to myself.... :lol:


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

**Please**, this must of been posted 1000 times. :twisted:

The first time I got it in an email was in 2001, probably before 9/11


----------

